# Spain/Morocc Rally Update 1



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Afternoon Campers ....... from a hot and sunny Spain ........ Sorry!

I am now getting quite an interest for the Spanish / Moroccan 2006 Rally. Thought It might be a good idea to do a short update.

Please be aware that the Rally is in TWO sections i.e. Spain and Morocco, members can attend either or both events. I have only placed the Moroccan Tour to run immediately after the Spainish Rally so that those wishing to attend both need only travel this far South once.

SPAIN: It is of course running around this time next year, the weather has been particularly glorious (predictably) and coincided with the Alhaurin El Grande Feria, a vibrant and spectacular event. If you have never been to a week long street party and Fair - Wow wwwwww Don't worry the nearby Rally Site will be "tranquil".

There is no real limit on numbers that can attend Spanish Section as I will just increase Site size - but shall we say around 50 vehicles. One point that has arisen cost ...... Yes it is only 250 EUROS PER VEHICLE as this is not a money making event. This cost is based only on covering Site expenditure. Of course, if members wish to attend any of the many events, restaurants or whatever that will be in place at the time of the Rally these are optional and will involve small additional costs.

MOROCCO: This is a fully supported and guided tour with highly experienced staff in full time attendance. There is a limit on this section of around 12 Vehicles only. Members will not need any special equipment as the support vehicle will carry all the necessary, i.e. tools, radio coms. recovery equipment, generator, etc.etc.etc. You need only need to think about normal spare parts.

This is very much a non tourist location event and as such some routes will be via graded tracks and piste, they are however, NON-DAMAGING, and will suit vehicles of any size, of course, should a member wish to drive up a dune into a tree or over a cliff what can I say!

Yes it will be hot but most routes are via pre Atlas Cedar Forest and the High Atlas itself so will be much cooler. Erg Chebbie Dunes? We will wild camp outside a cool ex Foreign Legion Fort but hey this is the Sahara.

Part of the fun of such trips (for you anyway) is the pre-planning so if you have any questions fire away.

Ray.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi again *Detourer* I have just watched the Barcelona Moto GP. We are usually at Cubelles, south of Barcelona at this time of the year. Sure do miss it and have missed it a great deal this winter


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ray thanks for reply, under 30!!! I will leave the wife at home.

Regards olley


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olly

So that those interested in this rally know what we are on about................I responded to you PM questions which broadly were: Mountain passes and medical cover/facilities...............I think I will leave the under 30 reference to the imagination!!

Whilst the primary route is directly south, crossing the Atlas via Midelt, Rich and Er Rachidia it is on well maintained main roads. Never the less it is desperately spectacular with no damager of falling over the edge!!

There is one section from Tinerhir too Tamtattouchte (a mountain Berber village) that involves a 37km trek up the infamous Todra Gorge, we do however run long the bottom of the gorge for it entire length, so the "Drops" are upward.........via 700ft cliff faces. Assume!

Medical........I am a qualified Expedition Medic and the support vehicle carries extensive first aid material.........but you should of course be at least basically equipped yourselves. We are also very aware of all the medical facilities along the entire length of out route..................

It should be said that this tour is NOT a test of either vehicle or driver.....in over 20 years of leading tours in the area I have not lost a single client!!!!!!.........OK, I lie (Joke)

Ray


----------

